# Looking for a app?



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

Does anybody have a app that tells ya when the customer has been watching home shows and thinks you can paint her kitchen cabinets , walls, trim, closets for $975 cause that's the budget she saw on her home show?? Or last weeks customer said she saw on flip this house you can paint a 15x15 bedroom ceilings , walls for $299??? Thanks ill pay for the app. Lol


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

thinkpainting/nick said:


> Does anybody have a app that tells ya when the customer has been watching home shows and thinks you can paint her kitchen cabinets , walls, trim, closets for $975 cause that's the budget she saw on her home show?? Or last weeks customer said she saw on flip this house you can paint a 15x15 bedroom ceilings , walls for $299??? Thanks ill pay for the app. Lol


:thumbsup: That app would be worth a ton! It would certainly save an incredible amount of time weeding out potential clients.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Nick, good opportunity to write a blog post titled, "Reality Versus Reality Shows: The True Cost of Professional Painting".

I'm actually being serious since this has to be an issue for you guys. When a homeowner brings up the question of why they saw such low prices for painting a room, you can send them the link. Write in a tone of empathy and professionalism. I think it would be worth the time.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

PressurePros said:


> Nick, good opportunity to write a blog post titled, "Reality Versus Reality Shows: The True Cost of Professional Painting".
> 
> I'm actually being serious since this has to be an issue for you guys. When a homeowner brings up the question of why they saw such low prices for painting a room, you can send them the link. Write in a tone of empathy and professionalism. I think it would be worth the time.


Absolutely Ken, point taken I'm gonna do just that.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

"Reality television" - what an oxymoron.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Reality sucks
Television sucks

Reality + Television = Sucks x 2


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

daArch said:


> <snip>



Bill, I think you were confused by the title of the thread. The OP was "looking for an app," I think you're "looking for a nap."


----------

